# Acadian Hiring Process



## seanmh84 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am currently in the process with Acadian Ambulance in San Antonio Texas. Does anyone know how long it takes to complete the entire process and start working?


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can you be more specific?  How far are you along in the process?


----------



## seanmh84 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have an interview scheduled for next week, I am just concerned that the rest of the process will take a while, especially the backgournd check.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 14, 2011)

The time varies. I know some that were in orientation within 1-2 weeks and others that were 3-4 weeks. Once hired you have 1 week of orientation in Austin then 5 12hr clearing rides. If you're a paramedic there are 14 more 12hr clearing rides. I know it's kinda long but stick with it. My wife and i have been here 7 years and love it.


----------



## seanmh84 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you, I do hope that after the interview the process only takes a week or two. At this time I am an EMT Basic and I am in the recertification process for my paramedic. So hopefully I can get on as a basic and move up.


----------



## TXMEDIC5317 (Jan 14, 2011)

Keep us updated with the process. Im wanting to apply with Acadian once I finish my paramedic classes. Either Austin or San Antonio. Good luck!


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> The time varies. I know some that were in orientation within 1-2 weeks and others that were 3-4 weeks. Once hired you have 1 week of orientation in Austin then 5 12hr clearing rides. If you're a paramedic there are 14 more 12hr clearing rides. I know it's kinda long but stick with it. My wife and i have been here 7 years and love it.



7 years? Has Acadian been around here that long?


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 15, 2011)

They just came into texas.  They have been around since late 60's, early 70's.


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 15, 2011)

Acadian started around 1972ish in Lafayette LA. Bexar County started in Dec 08 with the Southwest acquisition. The Bexar County 911'started May 09. Now we are doing the county and about 12 municipalities in the county. My wife and I started in our Mississippi area back in 03 and transferred here summer 09.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2011)

How is the relationship with San Antonio Fire?


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 15, 2011)

Fish said:


> How is the relationship with San Antonio Fire?



I would say it's good. We cover different areas though. SAFD does the city and we have the areas outside the city but we work well together on the occasions that we do. We have a bariatric unit with ramps and a winch for loading that they request regularly.


----------

